# MK2 TT All red rear light symmetry vinyl patches £2.85



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been selling the patches for the MK1 for a couple of years now. A Mk1 owner on the forums mk1f4n has since bought a MK2 TT. He asked if i could send him some vinyl to see how it looked on his MK2 TT. HIs result look fantastic!

He has been kind enough to send me back the templates so i can now start selling the patches for the mk2 if anyone is interested. The vinyl i use is of good quality. My patches have been on my car for over a year and a half and have not faded at all. I have sold loads of these patches to MK1 owners and have had no complaints so far.

My car has had the patches applied for the past two mots and it has sailed through. I have only had one chap get his car back from the mot with the patch removed. Even so they are cheap as chips and easy to remove/replace if need be.

Nice simple mod, Clean the reverse light area. Simply test fit the patch by lining it up to the light. Once happy simply remove backing paper and apply! Stand back and admire how well it blends in with the light. Fitting should take no more than one minute per side.

Please note your reverse lights will now be red/pinkish when reverse gear is selected.

I will be selling these patches for the same price as the MK1 TT. As the MK2 requires two patches to cover both reverse lights the price will be £2.85 including UK postage.

Forum members in other countries can p.m for a price to there address.

The pictures in this post have been supplied by mk1f4n of the before and afters of his car.

Please feel free to post here or p.m me for all payment details.

Many thanks,

Paul

mk1f4n's MK2 TT

Before










After


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Payment made, regards Carl


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Received patches and fitted today, looks great thanks!


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

hi mate,

can you send me payment details please? i would like to buy some

cheers nikos


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

cdj3.2 said:


> Received patches and fitted today, looks great thanks!


Im glad they arrived and that you are happy with them.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Nikos3008 said:


> hi mate,
> 
> can you send me payment details please? i would like to buy some
> 
> cheers nikos


Hi Nikos,

I have just sent you a p.m with the payment details.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> > hi mate,
> ...


hi mate the payment has eventually gone through, ive sent you a pm with address etc. but i think its stuck in the outbox still since 10:45 this morning


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Nikos3008 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Nikos3008 said:
> ...


Hi Nikos, Payment and address received thanks, I will get them posted over the weekend for you.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi

How would you like the payment to be paid?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

mwad said:


> Hi
> 
> How would you like the payment to be paid?


Hello, i have just sent you a p.m with all the payment details.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

Are these still available?


----------



## Matt cooke (Jul 3, 2013)

Still doing the mk1 patches?


----------

